# JellyBean 4.2 (Skyrocket)



## GeeFrmCali (Aug 3, 2012)

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2138102 ← its at its early stages but runs great 

EDIT: Cyanogenmod is releasing 10.1 nightlies → http://get.cm/?device=skyrocket


----------



## hatememoreumarkz573 (Apr 18, 2013)

There on stables now Buddy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------

